# Rainy Rough-In In Texas



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

jc-htownplumber said:


> You know I really do enjoy and am glad that when a DIY comes and post something it doesn't take long to get shut down. But one thing I haven't figured out is how some people know someone hasn't posted and intro besides by checking their profile


I think that's the only way. Go to threads they started and if you dont see one under introductions then they havnt posted one!! Plus I recognize most screen names. How's h town ?? Y'all get some rain down ther ????


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I Remember the big sn that post on a regular basis but some I don't recognize but They have an intro once I check their profile but Yeah finally everything is starting to look live and green again which is real good rained past two days change of rain the next to I say bring it on


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rain is good but I'm in the middle of a rough in and it makes a muddy mess nit to mention having to cover or fill the pipe to prevent it from floating!!! Just one more dry day and then let it pour!!!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I can see were that can be a pain


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Got it done and water in it about 2:00. It started Raing at 3. Here's pics this mornin


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's a love lake hate relationship. I love it for the lake hate it for work!! Me in the green hard hat. Gc in the gray


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I just did an underground last week that had a watertable so high, it was about 6" down from the top of the footing. I had to keep 2 pumps running to get it installed, and long enough for it to cure so I could fill it for testing, and keep it from floating up. Fun fun. Nice job in those conditions.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for moving my thread. Didn't mean to derail that other one!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I just did an underground last week that had a watertable so high, it was about 6" down from the top of the footing. I had to keep 2 pumps running to get it installed, and long enough for it to cure so I could fill it for testing, and keep it from floating up. Fun fun. Nice job in those conditions.


Water table here is high too. Sucks fighting it the whole time


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Water table here is high too. Sucks fighting it the whole time


 Try living in a rain forest !


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Had to pump out a few semi docs at local stores their pumps went out, easy money and easy as hell booya


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Man I can't say I ever done anything that tough grounding in a mud hole


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

when i did new construction we ran through that stuff a alot i cant say i miss it though


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Lav and urinal carriers set and stack out done. Water is next and then I'm done


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work Tex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

